# pressure ulcer



## debra145 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello, can someone help me put this together?
What would the cpt code be for this procedure...Debridement, left ischial ulcer, with ostectomy of the ischial tuberosity and primary closure.  I was thinking 15941, but the operative report title calls it debridement.  Which would be 11044. I never coded these before and I am trying to figure them out.  Would I just use the 15941 or include the 11044 too?  Since it is down to the bone I decided 707.04 and stage as 707.24.  I couldn't find any info on what primary closure means.  
I enjoy reading these posts and hope to past the cpc on 11/13.  Thank you in advance.
Debra


----------



## gunamuni (Apr 16, 2014)

15945 is the correct code I think...


----------

